# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Medisch Spectrum Twente (Haaksbergen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Medisch Spectrum Twente (Haaksbergen)
Wiedenbroeksingel 4
Haaksbergen 

Bezoek de website van Medisch Spectrum Twente


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Medisch Spectrum Twente.*

----------

